# Leeds?



## Jon

Apparently just north of London there is somewhere called Leeds (I understand it's near Birmingham, Inverness and all that.)

Has anyone been there, and does anyone who has, know of anywhere good for coffee - perhaps near the train station - please?

(I just Googled and Mrs Atha's rings a bell from an old Has Bean video?)

Thanks!


----------



## hotmetal

I've never been there so cannot comment, but every time I hear Leeds it reminds me of a comedian I saw once who sang "Leeds, Leeds, so crap they named it once" to the tune of "New York New York (so good they named it twice)". [Gerard Kenny not the Sinatra song].

The sheer silliness of this has made it stick in my head for what must be 20 years. I'm sure it's not true though and there are bound to be decent coffee places in such a major city.


----------



## jlarkin

These good people congregated here seem to know where it's at:http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=26021


----------



## Eyedee

You don't actually want to go there, they have no tolerance.

I think the phrase "they don't suffer fools lightly" originates from there, whatever that means.

Ian


----------



## Jez H

Yep, Mrs Athas is excellent. Coffee served in a decanter & excellent food. Laynes, just round the corner from the station. Opposite, in the Victoria Quarter, near Harvey Nicholls.

i certainly have no tolerance if I get a crap coffee.


----------



## Fevmeister

If it's near the station you want you can't look past laynes espresso which is just round the corner from the entrance!!


----------



## Jon

Thank you!


----------



## Yes Row

How wrong the song is. Leeds is a cracking city! ( I am not from there, or indeed a Yorkshire man. My generosity and tolerance proves this!)


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I agree that Laynes is a must. Opposite Café in the Victorian Quarter also well worth a visit http://www.oppositecafe.co.uk/


----------



## shuikit

I would wholeheartedly recommend http://www.labottegamilanese.co.uk/ Their shop on Bond st is closer to the station but I prefer the one in the Light.

Personally I'm not a fan of Laynes after getting pretty bad espresso on a couple visits, previously they had been really good. This and the prices went up quite dramatically, which was about a year or so ago and I haven't been back since.


----------



## rmblack78

Mrs Athas is worth the short walk from the station.


----------



## Dallah

Its not Manchester but Leeds is still a great city with friendly people. Lots of great art in the galleries with a huge Henry Moore collection at the appropriately named Henry Moore Institute.


----------



## Jon

ridland said:


> Its not Manchester but Leeds is still a great city with friendly people. Lots of great art in the galleries with a huge Henry Moore collection at the appropriately named Henry Moore Institute.


Regretfully I'll have about 12 minutes to explore.


----------



## Jon

Thanks all. I'll try to do Atha's and Laynes.


----------



## Fevmeister

probably wont get to athas and back in that time, stick to laynes its a 1 minute walk from the station entrance


----------



## Fevmeister

ridland said:


> Its not Manchester but Leeds is still a great city with friendly people. Lots of great art in the galleries with a huge Henry Moore collection at the appropriately named Henry Moore Institute.


leeds is twice the city manchester is


----------



## Jez H

Fevmeister said:


> leeds is twice the city manchester is


agreed!


----------



## Jon

Made it to Laynes. Just.


----------



## Jez H

Really loving Cielo at the moment. Free coffee with every bag of beans too. Had a V60 of this & it was so good I bought a bag:

http://www.cielouk.com/coffee/ethiopia-guji-sidamo

£6 for a coffee & bag of beans, bargain!


----------



## 4515

hotmetal said:


> I've never been there so cannot comment, but every time I hear Leeds it reminds me of a comedian I saw once who sang "Leeds, Leeds, so crap they named it once" to the tune of "New York New York (so good they named it twice)". [Gerard Kenny not the Sinatra song].
> 
> The sheer silliness of this has made it stick in my head for what must be 20 years. I'm sure it's not true though and there are bound to be decent coffee places in such a major city.


Leeds gets a bit of a bad review in a song by Sheffield 'group' The Everly Pregnant Brothers in their song Rovvrum which has a dig at towns and cities around Sheffield, along with London - lots of videos of it on youtube if anyone wants to listen. Wont put a link on here as it contains a touch of industrial language.


----------



## hotmetal

Industrial LOL! I do love a satirical song , I will be googling these Everley Pregnant chaps, cheers.


----------



## 4515

hotmetal said:


> Industrial LOL! I do love a satirical song , I will be googling these Everley Pregnant chaps, cheers.


Some references are to Sheffield so wont mean a lot unless you know the area but theres plenty that are more generic.

Lots of references to Hendos (Hendersons Relish) which may not have found its way down south yet.


----------



## hotmetal

Lads after my own heart! Just listened to Rovvrum and No Oven No Pie, which reminded me of the parody of Redemption Song I wrote when there was a big round of redundancy (re-dun-dan-cy) at work. "Oh Personnel dey rob I..."

Have family from Halifax but no, I have never heard of Hendo's. You've made my day WD!


----------



## Split Shot

Just taken advantage of Cielo's coffee offer.

For me a bag of Sumatra Takengon, and a free house espresso.

The espresso was good: a blend of Ethiopian and Sumatran = Lots of sweetness, coupled with deep base notes. Sort of like if I pressed the "Loudness" button on my old midi-system, if you understand!


----------



## Rscut

Split Shot said:


> Just taken advantage of Cielo's coffee offer.
> 
> For me a bag of Sumatra Takengon, and a free house espresso.
> 
> The espresso was good: a blend of Ethiopian and Sumatran = Lots of sweetness, coupled with deep base notes. Sort of like if I pressed the "Loudness" button on my old midi-system, if you understand!


took advantage of this offer today too. Nice place, decent equipment, however felt a little chaotic


----------



## Grimley

I hope they are still doing this offer when I make my trip north next month.


----------



## Jez H

Grimley said:


> I hope they are still doing this offer when I make my trip north next month.


it's on every time I go in, so should be!


----------



## Grimley

Jez H said:


> it's on every time I go in, so should be!


I did, ended up with a Honduras SO. Also went to Laynes by the Station.

They forgot my order so I had to remind them, the Flat white was up to Square Mile standard though.

The Laynes pop up in Leeds dock was better & the Barista made the effort to get me a couple of bags of beans from North Star Roasters next door despite being closed to the public on that day.

My last stop was LaBottegaMilanese, best Flat White of the day & also the cheapest & I went in there during 'happy hour' (1st for a Coffee shop for me)


----------



## Split Shot

Just tried to pop into Laynes down by the station. Looks like they're expanding into the unit next door as the place was a mini construction site. Work doesn't look too far off completion (they were closed today), and at guess it'll more than double their floor space. Good to see them doing well!


----------



## Jez H

They needed to do something. It was always a squeeze in there at the best of times!


----------



## Grimley

Split Shot said:


> Just tried to pop into Laynes down by the station. Looks like they're expanding into the unit next door as the place was a mini construction site. Work doesn't look too far off completion (they were closed today), and at guess it'll more than double their floor space. Good to see them doing well!


They've not finished yet? I visited there almost 3 weeks ago & I told they'd be done before Xmas. Still they'll need it as it was a bit of a squeeze to find a space to drink my flat white & that was just after 9am on a weekday.


----------



## Split Shot

Popped into the new, expanded Laynes this afternoon. What a difference! They've now got an open kitchen/food bar, with extended food menu, and it feels so much more open and airy. Oh, and they nailed the flat white I ordered... delicious


----------



## Rscut

My wife and I feel it has lost a little of its personality and the drinks are quite expensive now.


----------



## Atpinhos

This thread helped me! Thanks


----------



## Jez H

It amazes me how Cielo, just round the corner from Laynes, is always so quiet compared to Laynes. You can always get a seat & with a free V60 with any bag of beans (which are all really well priced) it's a no brainer!! I think Laynes are expensive due to the inevitable footfall on the way to the station & their reputation.


----------



## kennyboy993

Didn't even know about Cielo - will give them a try 

Shows how little I know town these days


----------



## Jez H

kennyboy993 said:


> Didn't even know about Cielo - will give them a try
> 
> Shows how little I know town these days


just on a bag of these at the minute, very good indeed:

http://www.cielouk.com/coffee/columbia-consaca-narino


----------



## Rscut

Cielo is very good, get all of my beans from there. £22-24 for 1kg bag and 2 free flat whites. Sheaf Street is decent too, located behind the back of the Tetleys brewery, which again serves decent coffee. Both of the latter use a local roaster caller North Star, which is across the road in Leeds Docks, which is next door to another Laynes coffee shop.


----------



## Jez H

Rscut said:


> Cielo is very good, get all of my beans from there. £22-24 for 1kg bag and 2 free flat whites. Sheaf Street is decent too, located behind the back of the Tetleys brewery, which again serves decent coffee. Both of the latter use a local roaster caller North Star, which is across the road in Leeds Docks, which is next door to another Laynes coffee shop.


never tried Sheaf Street. Must give that a whirl. Mrs Athas is pretty hard to beat for me. Even my 13 year old daughter approves!


----------



## Rscut

Jez H said:


> never tried Sheaf Street. Must give that a whirl. Mrs Athas is pretty hard to beat for me. Even my 13 year old daughter approves!


I only came across it because Laynes used to run the kitchen. It's a really nice chilled out place with lots of space. We have spent 3/4 hours there on a Saturday afternoon with a 14 month old boy!


----------



## Jez H

Rscut said:


> I only came across it because Laynes used to run the kitchen. It's a really nice chilled out place with lots of space. We have spent 3/4 hours there on a Saturday afternoon with a 14 month old boy!


Always a good test!!


----------



## educnews

Mrs Athas is worth the short walk from the station. Education


----------



## chrisje69

Laynes all day long for me, stellar coffee and consistently voted into the tope coffee in Europe...its amazing. That kiosk in the Victoria Quarter also does a nice cup....


----------



## Jez H

chrisje69 said:


> Laynes all day long for me, stellar coffee and consistently voted into the tope coffee in Europe...its amazing. That kiosk in the Victoria Quarter also does a nice cup....


I thought that kiosk had shut down?

I do like Laynes, but if you want to spread out with the papers, good luck! I usually head to Mrs Athas or Cielo.


----------



## Fez

I will be sure to try cielo out, ive never seen them before.

200° is definitely my favourite place in Leeds followed by Out of the Woods


----------



## biggow

I've been trying out a few of the Leeds coffee shops lately, and I have to say that Kapow is my favourite (so far) in town. Lovely selection of coffees, and lovely staff. It's only small, but definitely worth a look. The best overall IMHO is North Star, down by the Royal Armouries. That place is just great all round. Really nice coffee, which they roast themselves, nice seating both inside and outside, and a decent selection of food.

I tried Laynes, and maybe just went on a bad day, but the espresso was really sour. For reference it was Square Mile's Red Brick. My other half had food, and she wasn't particularly impressed with that either.

Ive only tried Cielo in Garforth, but that was lovely too.


----------



## matted

Occasionally work in leeds so have been trying a few in the centre

Laynes - red brick beans, nice new place, a touch pricey.

Mrs ashas - ek43, craft house beans when i have been in. This is usually my first coffee of the day, flat whites are v good ime.

Cafe164 - near bus station near bbc. Northstar beans, offer 3 types of v60 pour overs, mythos and short ek43, enjoyable place, good selection of coffees, usually go here for my 2nd coffee of the day, flat white good but not as good as mrs ashas one.

Need to find time to try out some of the others in this thread.


----------



## Cup_of_Joe

Laynes (who use Red Brick Coffee) and Cielo (who roast their own) are the two that stand out to me in the city centre (and I live here),

The other place that has been missed off above is North Star who are based in Leeds Docks - local importer and roaster with a coffee shop - absolutely worth a trip for anyone on this forum visiting Leeds. Check out their website for all the info.

If you're visiting out of the centre Opposite is great (Headingley and Chapel Allerton), as is House of Koko (Chapel Allerton). Opposite use Redbrick and House of Koko use North Star.


----------



## GazRef

Lived in Leeds all my life about time I checked some of these spots out.


----------



## Mark70

Mrs Athas for me - as said fab Flat Whites. I then preferred Ceilo over Laynes where I got a free flat white when buying beans and it's quieter and good for relaxing

Almond croissant and Latte from Laynes in the picture. Croissant was massive and tasted great


----------



## Mark70

Forgot to say Kapow on the Calls is also very good and worth a try. Spoiled really for choice

I'm going to walk down to Northstar next time I'm in the city and give them a go


----------



## kennyboy993

Tried Fika North in headingley last week - was excellent, really good.

They have North Star and cast espresso beans and another I can't remember.

I had Kenyan as americano as they said they didn't have time to do a pour over as I went at a peak time. Tasted amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkstar

Are any of these places open with lockdown etc? Really fancy a trip to North star to 1) have my first shop espresso, 2) work out what it's meant to taste like 3) buy my next beans 🤣


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tinkstar said:


> Are any of these places open with lockdown etc? Really fancy a trip to North star to 1) have my first shop espresso, 2) work out what it's meant to taste like 3) buy my next beans 🤣


 Looking at their facebook page and opening times, they are still baking and open til 3 or 4 most days

Northstar that is, or you can call em


----------



## Tinkstar

Mrboots2u said:


> Looking at their facebook page and opening times, they are still baking and open til 3 or 4 most days
> 
> Northstar that is, or you can call em


 I ... just assumed... closed 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## sjm85

a) Your options in Leeds at the moment are North Star, Laynes, La Botega.....think that's about it.

I think lack of students and no office workers means that everyone else it hunkered down until things ease a bit more.

b) what the hell are you doing on here?


----------



## Tinkstar

sjm85 said:


> a) Your options in Leeds at the moment are North Star, Laynes, La Botega.....think that's about it.
> 
> I think lack of students and no office workers means that everyone else it hunkered down until things ease a bit more.
> 
> b) what the hell are you doing on here?


 Clearly need to take a drive to north star then 🤣


----------



## Tinkstar

I want to go to

A) see if I can taste what people say they taste, my taste buds might not be as sophisticated lol

B) guy some beans and ask how they are set up, temp, time, dose etc etc

C) reccomended beans for mocha and the chocolate they use 😍


----------



## sjm85

My advice from where you are is to go get some beans from Salami and Co. in Otley.

Simon who works there is super nice, and they have a house blend from Casa Espresso that is super reliable and a good starting roast for a Gaggia. Not too dark and chocolatey is the usual tasting notes.

Could even fit that into a cycle catch up if you fancy?


----------



## Tinkstar

sjm85 said:


> My advice from where you are is to go get some beans from Salami and Co. in Otley.
> 
> Simon who works there is super nice, and they have a house blend from Casa Espresso that is super reliable and a good starting roast for a Gaggia. Not too dark and chocolatey is the usual tasting notes.
> 
> Could even fit that into a cycle catch up if you fancy?


 Sorry can't tell from picture is that LBT Mr Morris?


----------



## sjm85

Yup, it's me.

I thought you were stalking me, but actually the case against me is pretty bad:

✅ joined same sports club

✅ participate in same internet message board

✅ was present at the birth of your child

🙈


----------



## Tinkstar

sjm85 said:


> Yup, it's me.
> 
> I thought you were stalking me, but actually the case against me is pretty bad:
> 
> ✅ joined same sports club
> 
> ✅ participate in same internet message board
> 
> ✅ was present at the birth of your child
> 
> 🙈


 This is hilarious! So amazing 🤣 I thought you would have forgotten about me.

Bet you have a better coffee set up than me 😤 you are 3 seconds fast (was it 17.59 in the end) did you get another pb?

Don't check out my thread in the barrista support section I'm not doing so well haha.

Hope you are really well, the miss' and I'd say the dog but it seems to hate everyone 🤣


----------



## Tinkstar

sjm85 said:


> a) Your options in Leeds at the moment are North Star, Laynes, La Botega.....think that's about it.
> 
> I think lack of students and no office workers means that everyone else it hunkered down until things ease a bit more.
> 
> b) what the hell are you doing on here?


 I totally ignored B) as go buy a coffee its open, but now I know its you makes more sense 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Jez H

Mrs Athas.


----------



## Fez

Jez H said:


> Mrs Athas.


 Unfortunately I haven't had great experiences there. I went on 3 separate occasions, each time a few months apart and every time the coffee was horribly under extracted


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fez said:


> Unfortunately I haven't had great experiences there. I went on 3 separate occasions, each time a few months apart and every time the coffee was horribly under extracted


 Hard to say if the coffee is under extracted or not ( unless you measure it , your not Rob Ashton in disguise are you , old school jokes folks )

I agree with you their coffee does range to the very acidic side , on the times i have been there.


----------



## Jez H

Never had a bad one to be honest!


----------



## Mark70

Mrboots2u said:


> Hard to say if the coffee is under extracted or not ( unless you measure it , your not Rob Ashton in disguise are you , old school jokes folks )
> 
> I agree with you their coffee does range to the very acidic side , on the times i have been there.


 I'm surprised it's my go to in Leeds. Just shows how everybody has different tastes. I was not thrilled by Lanes but many rave about it


----------



## Fez

Mrboots2u said:


> Hard to say if the coffee is under extracted or not ( unless you measure it , your not Rob Ashton in disguise are you , old school jokes folks )
> 
> I agree with you their coffee does range to the very acidic side , on the times i have been there.


 Ok ok 

the 3 coffees I've had there were extremely sour and acidic. They tasted under extracted to me


----------



## Tinkstar

On the outskirts of horsforth, between Mc Donald's and the traffic lights there is an office space.

A little coffee shop called Red bean is there.

They have a business room I used, ordered my first non chain espresso, and a latte.

Wow so that's what espresso is meant to taste like. Was beautiful. It had tasting notes and everything.

It is my first non chain espresso and looking forward to trying all these others. 😍


----------



## Alexholt

Just to add to the Laynes, Mrs Athas, La Botega list.... (all of which are flawless in my book)

Fika North on the top side of headingley is superb (using Casa Espresso)

Salami and co in Otley make an exceptional Long black.

Kapow (Call Lane) do some good coffee although slightly bitter for my tastes) and slightly dependent on which Barista is in on the day. I like it because I can park out side for 30p and dash in on the way to the M1.....

Opposite in Chapel A used to be my 'go to' but they downgraded from premium beans to NorthStar, they remain passable, and they do guest beans on batch brew.

Broomfield Square in Otley is surprisingly good. not an out and out coffee venue but the guy in there seriously knows how to brew! One of the few places I have bought a second cup before the first cup went cold (Laynes being the other).

Stage espresso. Pretty good, but I would probably walk the extra 200m and go to la Botega.... nice for a change though.

Lots of people love Northstar in Leeds Dock, but I find it a little 'ordinary'. The beans are mid range in price and I think that shows in the coffee (Confirmation Bias??)

Lots of other people like Wolfox or wolf fox?? near the station, but I have had some really over-extracted brews there and the Barista told me 'I must be mistaken' while I spooned in sugar to make it drinkable. I also heard the guy who runs it 'slamming' some of the other places on this list for using 'blends'. I didn't really appreciate his attitude.


----------



## Tinkstar

Alexholt said:


> Just to add to the Laynes, Mrs Athas, La Botega list.... (all of which are flawless in my book)
> 
> Fika North on the top side of headingley is superb (using Casa Espresso)
> 
> Salami and co in Otley make an exceptional Long black.
> 
> Kapow (Call Lane) do some good coffee although slightly bitter for my tastes) and slightly dependent on which Barista is in on the day. I like it because I can park out side for 30p and dash in on the way to the M1.....
> 
> Opposite in Chapel A used to be my 'go to' but they downgraded from premium beans to NorthStar, they remain passable, and they do guest beans on batch brew.
> 
> Broomfield Square in Otley is surprisingly good. not an out and out coffee venue but the guy in there seriously knows how to brew! One of the few places I have bought a second cup before the first cup went cold (Laynes being the other).
> 
> Stage espresso. Pretty good, but I would probably walk the extra 200m and go to la Botega.... nice for a change though.
> 
> Lots of people love Northstar in Leeds Dock, but I find it a little 'ordinary'. The beans are mid range in price and I think that shows in the coffee (Confirmation Bias??)
> 
> Lots of other people like Wolfox or wolf fox?? near the station, but I have had some really over-extracted brews there and the Barista told me 'I must be mistaken' while I spooned in sugar to make it drinkable. I also heard the guy who runs it 'slamming' some of the other places on this list for using 'blends'. I didn't really appreciate his attitude.


 Fika, this coffee brand seems to be popping up we have a new bike shop that does fika coffee in cookridge... plan to go Monday for bike maintenance and a coffeeeee


----------



## Alexholt

Tinkstar said:


> Fika, this coffee brand seems to be popping up we have a new bike shop that does fika coffee in cookridge... plan to go Monday for bike maintenance and a coffeeeee


 Fika isn't a brand. Fika North is independent. Lots off places use the name because it is a Swedish word meaning a kind of slow lazy break...


----------



## Tinkstar

Alexholt said:


> Fika isn't a brand. Fika North is independent. Lots off places use the name because it is a Swedish word meaning a kind of slow lazy break...


 Ha, well thank you, genuinely thought it was one of those made it in London now in smaller cities kind of brands. 👍


----------



## Tinkstar

So went to grand depart, new bike shop, owners seem lovely.

Coffee was extremely average / I frequently do better at home.

Was a nice touch though, bike in for a service and I got a free coffee so took the opportunity for an espresso.

Was smooth, but all I could taste was bitter. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Emily

@Tinkstar I think we must be getting quite connoisseur now 😂 I got an espresso when I was out at a country park a couple of weeks ago (should have thought that one through). It was nasty, bitter and stale. Worse than my worst moka pot efforts. But somebody else paid so I felt I had to quaff it and go "mmmmmmm espresso".


----------



## Tinkstar

@Emily found a work colleague is in to coffee like me, he has a sage, doesnt do too much but knows a good coffee as his friend has a decent 🥴

We have now started trying coffee local to work.

So far we have returned 2 drinks

Disgusting, nearlly offered My services to make their coffee for them 🤣

The best so far was a vegan cafe 'meat is dead' espresso was nice just flavour was a bit flat, but nice. Due to being vegan I had almond milk which added a big twist to my latte and I really enjoyed it.

We have a sicilian place to try next.

Though shamefully, mc Donald's is winning with £1.50 for a flat white because all the others are £3.00-3.60 🤦‍♂️ and we can both make better at home 🤣


----------



## Emily

Tinkstar said:


> Disgusting, nearlly offered My services to make their coffee for them 🤣


 Hahaha yes I felt like taking them back and giving them some advice 😂

There should perhaps be a thread for worst coffee experiences. Along with tasting notes like ashtray.

My worst coffee ever that I still recall to this day was at Belton House National Trust where I asked for a coffee and they misheard me and thought I said "I will have a cup of the water you used to soak the frying pan please".


----------



## DavecUK

Apart from Starbucks...I thought the charcoal roast/taste was a thing of the past...perhaps not. I can imagine the factories that roast these beans must have made it a fine art to get them totally black without catching fire.


----------

